# Problem mit Webservice



## Guest (12. Okt 2007)

Hi,

habe einen simplen Webserivice erfolgreich unter Axis deployed. Wollte nun den Client dazu nutzen. Habe als External jars axis.jar und auch jaxrpc eingebunden. Eclipse zeigt mir auch keinen Import Fehler.

Trotzdem bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org.apache.commons.logging.LogFactory
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory.class$(LogFactory.java:45)
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory$1.run(LogFactory.java:45)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory.getLogFactory(LogFactory.java:41)
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory.<clinit>(LogFactory.java:33)
	at org.apache.axis.handlers.BasicHandler.<clinit>(BasicHandler.java:43)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Service.getAxisClient(Service.java:104)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Service.<init>(Service.java:113)
	at berechne.QuadriereClient.main(QuadriereClient.java:26)
Exception in thread "main" 

Wer kann weiterhelfen???


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2007)

du brauchst commons-logging.jar


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank. Hab die jar importiert. Bekomme aber trotzdem noch folgende Fehlermeldung. Was für ein package fehlt denn jetzt noch??? Ich kann das nicht rauslesen...

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/discovery/tools/DiscoverSingleton
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory$1.run(LogFactory.java:45)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory.getLogFactory(LogFactory.java:41)
	at org.apache.axis.components.logger.LogFactory.<clinit>(LogFactory.java:33)
	at org.apache.axis.handlers.BasicHandler.<clinit>(BasicHandler.java:43)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Service.getAxisClient(Service.java:104)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Service.<init>(Service.java:113)
	at berechne.QuadriereClient.main(QuadriereClient.java:26)
Exception in thread "main"


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...ls/DiscoverSingleton+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=682983

Dauer der Problemlösung: Etwa 20 Sekunden ...

- Alex


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2007)

Danke, wirklich. Habe mit der Methode nun auch noch einige andere Fehler (mail.jar...) ausbügeln können. Bei diesem half mir google aber nicht:

ava.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/wsdl/OperationType
	at org.apache.axis.description.OperationDesc.<clinit>(OperationDesc.java:59)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.addParameter(Call.java:968)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.addParameter(Call.java:1003)
	at berechne.QuadriereClient.main(QuadriereClient.java:30)
Exception in thread "main"


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Dann solltest du mal einen Google-Lehrgang machen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...r:+javax/wsdl/OperationType+&btnG=Suche&meta=
http://www.mail-archive.com/axis-user@xml.apache.org/msg24999.html


----------

